# 10hp bass



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Anybody been doing any good on Atwood, Leesville or Piedmont for bass? Seeing how my river tournament looks to be in jeopardy Sunday due to high water, we were thinking about giving something different a go. Haven't been to Leesville or Atwood in a couple of years, and they are tops on the list.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Any open tournaments on any of those lakes that day (29th) would be a plus. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Was at Leesville 2 weeks ago and it was already pretty choked out with surface weeds in the cuts. Atwood was high and getting pretty brown water from East Marina towards delroy and will most likely take 3-4 days to clean up (if no more rain), but will keep moving towards dam. Bite was slow (for me at least) there last night didn;t stay to weigh. Don't know of any opens. Note, I have been hearing not so good things about the construction and parking @ P'mont marina so you may consider the Renoylds ramp if you go (lessor of 2 evils I guess). Good luck.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

chillerfish said:


> Was at Leesville 2 weeks ago and it was already pretty choked out with surface weeds in the cuts. Atwood was high and getting pretty brown water from East Marina towards delroy and will most likely take 3-4 days to clean up (if no more rain), but will keep moving towards dam. Bite was slow (for me at least) there last night didn;t stay to weigh. Don't know of any opens. Note, I have been hearing not so good things about the construction and parking @ P'mont marina so you may consider the Renoylds ramp if you go (lessor of 2 evils I guess). Good luck.


I was kinda wanting to fish the grass at Leesville, glad to hear its getting thick actually. I've been on Piedmont a few times this year, and the marina is definitely a mess. Figured this rain would muddy up Atwood.... thanks for the info! I'll forward this to my buddy and let him decide. Lol!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

O.k., next question... I normally launch at Petersburg marina when I go to Leesville, and tend to fish that arm of the lake. However, this trip, I'd like to fish the other end without running all the way from Petersburg. My GPS map shows 3 launch ramps near the dam. Are any of these public? And does anyone have an address or at least a street name that I can plug into my GPS in my truck to get me there?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Jay....South Fork Marina
4131 Deer Rd SW 
Bowerston, Ohio 44695
You can use that address to get you there. There is a ramp at the marina...but I'm not sure it public. As you crest over the dam area you will go past the campground and just past it on the left hand side is a public ramp. We used to launch out of there allot....I miss fishing that lake.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks flip! Just what I was looking for. Going to give 'er a crack on Sunday! Hope the frog bite is on


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Let us know how you do and how Leesville is, I may try and run down there in 2 weeks if the weather doesn't blow my plans


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tatonka said:


> Let us know how you do and how Leesville is, I may try and run down there in 2 weeks if the weather doesn't blow my plans


Will do. Should be on the water by 6:30. I've never really spent any time in that south fork, so don't expect too much from me... Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you go up the shore past the block building by the dam you will get into an area where it is choked almost all the way across. It is up there a ways but be on the lookout for it. There is a camp just to the left of that area. The lake opens back up after you pass there.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

turkeyt said:


> If you go up the shore past the block building by the dam you will get into an area where it is choked almost all the way across. It is up there a ways but be on the lookout for it. There is a camp just to the left of that area. The lake opens back up after you pass there.


Thanks! I'll keep a lookout!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> Thanks! I'll keep a lookout!


I have been out there a few times and I am not sure where he is talking about but good luck and catch a few hawgs


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Tatonka said:


> I have been out there a few times and I am not sure where he is talking about but good luck and catch a few hawgs


The area where I am talking about is a shallow section with a lot of grass. When we troll through there we have to pull up. May be a good area for some shallow/topwater baits.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

turkeyt said:


> The area where I am talking about is a shallow section with a lot of grass. When we troll through there we have to pull up. May be a good area for some shallow/topwater baits.


Ok, I think I know where you are talking about, there are a few houses up a hill from all those weeds?
I was in that stuff once, had to hold the trolling motor just below the surface to get out of the thick weeds
I always said when I go back I wanted to use topwater in that thick stuff but never got the chance


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, we put in about 11 hours on Leesville today. Caught roughly 40 bass but only 3 of which would have kept. It is absolutely mind boggling how many 8-10" fish are in there! That place may be incredible in a few years! Also caught 2 eyes, a half dozen or so rockbass (red ears and warmouth lumped into same group) and a huge snapping turtle! (That was a fight I almost lost...) Most everything was caught flipping plastics at docks, lily pads or laydowns. Caught 2 on a rattle trap. My buddy had tons of hits on a frog, but not a single hookup.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> Well, we put in about 11 hours on Leesville today. Caught roughly 40 bass but only 3 of which would have kept. It is absolutely mind boggling how many 8-10" fish are in there! That place may be incredible in a few years! Also caught 2 eyes, a half dozen or so rockbass (red ears and warmouth lumped into same group) and a huge snapping turtle! (That was a fight I almost lost...) Most everything was caught flipping plastics at docks, lily pads or laydowns. Caught 2 on a rattle trap. My buddy had tons of hits on a frog, but not a single hookup.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What size were the 3 "Keeper" bass? how was the size on the saugeyes?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

One saugeye was around 18", the other was small. Had one bass around 2 1/2#. The other 2 were around 13-14". Everything was nice and healthy looking though. The bass were thick and chunky... even the little ones.

On a side note... that place still has more vegetation than basically any other place I regularly fish, but there is a lot less right now than there was the last time I was there...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> One saugeye was around 18", the other was small. Had one bass around 2 1/2#. The other 2 were around 13-14". Everything was nice and healthy looking though. The bass were thick and chunky... even the little ones.
> 
> On a side note... that place still has more vegetation than basically any other place I regularly fish, but there is a lot less right now than there was the last time I was there...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sounds like you had fun and I may get down to Leesville by August if I am lucky


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It wasn't bad. There was a major lull in action from about 10:00 to 2:00. Once that storm front starting moving in, the action picked up again. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Bad Bub,

I've been waiting over 15 years for those 8"-10" Leesville Lunkers to grow up, but they haven't. The big ones are in there. You can always find a few around spawning time, but after that, it's nearly impossible to leave the little guys to find the right depth and locations on structure for the bigger ones.

Joe


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

grub_man said:


> Bad Bub,
> 
> I've been waiting over 15 years for those 8"-10" Leesville Lunkers to grow up, but they haven't. The big ones are in there. You can always find a few around spawning time, but after that, it's nearly impossible to leave the little guys to find the right depth and locations on structure for the bigger ones.
> 
> Joe


I kept telling myself I needed to back out and fish deeper... but there are just so many targets on the bank, I couldn't bring myself to do it. We're going to try to make a trip there early next spring and see what happens before the grass grows up. All those big lay downs and scattered rocks should hold some good ones.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

A friend of mine caught a 22" L.M. while muskie trolling up there. The bass guys catch muskie and the muskie guys catch bass.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

turkeyt said:


> A friend of mine caught a 22" L.M. while muskie trolling up there. The bass guys catch muskie and the muskie guys catch bass.


I would take a 22" bass or a muskie


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We watched a guy catch 2 muskies in about 20 minutes. Both around 30-35". He was casting something big around the outside of a small pocket. We were inside the pocket fishing docks and lily pads, and had another muskie cruise past the boat. He spotted me before I could get a bait in front of him though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Grub_man - you and me both.... Until they wise up and start putting slot limits on all these lakes, it will be the same for a long long time. Yes, there are some toads, but after the spawn finding them is very difficult. Punching and ripping the weed edges is the only way we have found them once summer comes (and that is 1st thing in the a.m....). Then we head to the bank and play with the little ones the rest of the day... lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not all that convinced on slot limits either. Highlandtown is a perfect example of a lake that is/was completely full of 13-14" slot fish. You could literarily get on a deep school and catch 40-50 that were within an inch of each other in size. None of them were able to be kept. The population was good, but the size suffered greatly...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

That's right didn't the DNR remove or readjust slot limits on Leesville and Atwood?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not sure. Leesville has been 12" for as long as I can remember... but I haven't been at this as long as some people...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool on 12" limit, I may get to go to Leesville this weekend, probably on Sunday as I have a ton of work to get done by Saturday


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Good luck! I finally got my "bigger" boat back this weekend after being down for 3 months, so my "little" boat probably won't see much water for a while... "back to the grind" for me I guess. Lol!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Well... big boat still doesn't run. Back to the shop on Monday. Guess the little boat will get some more use after all.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

What happened to "Big boat?"


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I have a bowfishing tourney there this coming Saturday, is there a lot of carp visible in leesville and how's the clarity of the water. If there's any specific places that's holding a lot of fish pm me so I can take of them for you bass guys  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> I have a bowfishing tourney there this coming Saturday, is there a lot of carp visible in leesville and how's the clarity of the water. If there's any specific places that's holding a lot of fish pm me so I can take of them for you bass
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Where's the tournament? I have a boat and a bow and am
Really interested in trying something
Like that. Please give details? I tried to pm u but it wouldn't allow it


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

www.ohioboysoutdoors.com

This is my first tourney I've ever shot so I got all my info off of there website


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> www.ohioboysoutdoors.com
> 
> This is my first tourney I've ever shot so I got all my info off of there website
> 
> ...



Do u have a partner?


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Yea, it's up to 3 per boat but my boat gets a little scary with 3 people on the front deck lol it's a 14' but only 4' wide










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tatonka said:


> What happened to "Big boat?"


Well, during the "first chance" tournament at Tappan in April, it wouldn't rev beyond 2200 rpm's. It's been to two different shops. First thought I lost my fuel pump. Rebuilt it and didn't fix anything. Guy dragged his feet too long, so I hauled it to Vic's. They found that my #3 coil and trigger were shot, so they replaced them. Voltage tested good, but they evidently didn't run it before I picked it up. Launched for the Thursday night tournament on the Ohio river, and I still have the same problem. I called them from the water, gave them what was probably a little too big of a piece of my mind, and now it needs to go back... It's been 3 months since I've been able to run it. And needless to say, I'm not happy about it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

That sucks, sorry to hear that


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just the way my year is going. I'll get back on the horse eventually. Lol!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Delaware,
I think I saw this boat come by on the freeway a couple of Saturdays ago. I was coming back from the vintage motorcycle days at Mid Ohio and going north on 71. Never saw a setup like that with the platform and lights. What is it used for?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Delaware,
> I think I saw this boat come by on the freeway a couple of Saturdays ago. I was coming back from the vintage motorcycle days at Mid Ohio and going north on 71. Never saw a setup like that with the platform and lights. What is it used for?
> Mike Hawkins


I don't know if you attached a pic and I am just not seeing it but by your description it sounds like a boat set up for bow fishing at night

I bow fish but I have never done it at night, all my bow fishing is done in the daylight


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

I was talking about the red boat pictured in this post. Didn't know they bow fished at night. Makes sense now. Thanks.
Mike Hawkins


----------

